# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  International Shipping Details

## DerekPeterson

Just for your info, international shipping has been announced by Chelsea Thompson (the project admin).

International backers will need to add $44 for international shipping and $74 for the HBPU.

Just thought I'd let you guys know.

Derek

----------


## Lindros_bigE

Thanks Derek.  I was wondering about this, and couldn't find this anywhere on the KS campaign.  That's a large chunk of shipping for international backers  :Frown:

----------


## dpharris

> Thanks Derek. I was wondering about this, and couldn't find this anywhere on the KS campaign. That's a large chunk of shipping for international backers


Unfortunately that is reality :-(   Shipping to Canada is slightly better, only $25.  

David

----------

